

Fred Wilson: The Coming Downturn - dpapathanasiou
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/09/fred-wilson-the.html

======
gscott
It may not be glamorous but if you develop things people need and are willing
to pay for you should be able to stay in business downturn or not. Your
product would need to help there business do something they couldn't otherwise
do easily.

Downturns hit highly leveraged companies and companies developing ideas on the
'fringe' that have not yet been accepted widely enough yet to charge anything
(or enough) for.

